# Storage container footing size?



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

mudpad said:


> Sometimes I don't understand when someone asks a question and we give him all this sage advise, and get no response.






It is simple,we overwhelm them !:laughing:


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you need a foundation, why not use helical piers? Pretty simple, screw them in the ground, weld an L bracket to the top of the post, weld the box to the bracket.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the problem is we give them 300 different opinions and ways to do it that we really don't help them at all. 

I like the ones that ask a question then argue the answers given. Then call me an ass hole


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I think the problem is we give them 300 different opinions and ways to do it that we really don't help them at all.
> 
> I like the ones that ask a question then argue the answers given. Then call me an ass hole


:laughing:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I think the problem is we give them 300 different opinions and ways to do it that we really don't help them at all.
> 
> I like the ones that ask a question then argue the answers given. Then call me an ass hole


I think you are totally wrong about that you *******!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Mudpad -

Have you ever seen the types of ships that Walmart ships material from China? I think Walmart does the shipping from China using the special ships that cut 3 1/2 days from a crossing using less fuel with a crew of 13 and they save on building more warehouses for seasonal products. The ships are made in The Netherlands or Belgium (I think). There were 3 in service with many more ordered by other conpanies, but the lead time is long. because of the size.

They are probably the largest ships in the world - longer than carrier and wider also. When loaded, they are almost top-heavy and require containers that can be stacked and nested. The ships cannot go through any canal and there are very few ports that can handle them.

The commonly available containers are the lightweight disposable units from the small ports on the smaller ships. Most of the containers you see are not the international heavy duty ones that last for 20 or 30 years, are 40' long usually and are too valuable to be scrapped or left behind.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

How is this container being delivered and dropped? A crane, a forklift, a roll off truck. If it is a roll off you might have trouble dropping it on the footings unless the driver is good


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

2 pages with advise what kind of a footing Porter John needs ... Who gives a S^*t, just drop the damn thing anywhere and call it a day... it's not gonna go anywhere :laughing:


----------

